

Why NASA Called the Northwest Indian College Space Center - davesailer
http://kuow.org/post/why-nasa-called-northwest-indian-college-space-center

======
SeanDav
I initially had the thought: _" Now everyone will be calling themselves XYZ
Space Center"_ , but that is just cynical. The real story is that it just
shows that a bit of self belief can achieve wonders.

A more subtle point and one that ties up with my personal experience is that a
good teacher can dramatically change lives for the better. I often wonder why
teaching is not a more respected and well remunerated profession.

------
jgrahamc
It's a great feeling to solve problems and build a $thing that works. For all
values of $thing.

When I did my high-altitude balloon flight it felt great. Sure it had been
done before, the electronics weren't that hard, etc. etc. But it worked and
now photos taken from the stratosphere by my $thing adorn the living room.

[http://blog.jgc.org/2011/04/gaga-1-flight.html](http://blog.jgc.org/2011/04/gaga-1-flight.html)

------
digitalzombie
It took me half way through the article to realize Indian == Native American,
not from India.

------
sonabinu
Amazing story! It is a great feeling when people take your work seriously.

------
Animats
The NASA PR engine remains the most effective part of the organization.

~~~
thearn4
Actually, as a NASA employee I think the public affairs/communication office
is pretty awful. Everything is highly disjoint, where a single project may
have 4-5 official websites run by different org units, most of the time with
different information and update schedules. NASA's overall strategic vision
for both aero and space is very poorly communicated.

